# !!!!! UBER LAWSUIT !!!!! drivers must read



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Anything new or just trying to reach new drivers?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Please don't assume others are as ill-informed as you are. Liss-Riordan has been soliciting names for her mailing list for months. Every news story has her name. We all know who she is.
Please don't post hyperlinks with no text. We have better things to do than blindly click on links that you happen to think are important.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> Please don't assume others are as ill-informed as you are. Liss-Riordan has been soliciting names for her mailing list for months. Every news story has her name. We all know who she is.
> Please don't post hyperlinks with no text. We have better things to do than blindly click on links that you happen to think are important.


Who the died and crowned you in charge of what is to be posted?

This is an open forum to encourage discussion not try and hose it down.

Discuss the issues, don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> WHOA!  Dude chill out. He can post what he wants, just like you can post what you want. He's trying to help UberPeeps and you're insulting UberPeeps. There's an ignore button if you don't like him or me. But if you would rather push people around, be prepared to be pushed back. Try to have a better day. Think of Rainbows.


Rainbows, unicorns and fluffy stuffed toys should help....


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't be upset guys, it's just an article, I believe it is important to be posted. You have the right to agree or disagree. I have posted so many links in Uber's favor.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Please don't assume others are as ill-informed as you are. Liss-Riordan has been soliciting names for her mailing list for months. Every news story has her name. We all know who she is.
> Please don't post hyperlinks with no text. We have better things to do than blindly click on links that you happen to think are important.


I'am very well informed and I accept other forum's members post, whether I a agree or NOT.
My history as a member shows that I've been very respectful to all the formu's members.
I respect the freedom of speech and the human rights, even dough after reading your post I consider you mentally ill, I still respect your freedom to agree or disagree but NOT to disrespect.
Govern yourself accordingly.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Anything new or just trying to reach new drivers?


Believe or not, I posted with a very good intention as I did I all my previous post, I believe it's an important information to be shared with other drivers, again without claiming its legitimate.
I would welcome any post from all the members, even its written against me, but NOT tolerate disrespect. You can agree or disagree but DO NOT DISRESPECT and specially if you do NOT understand what you read. Thank you UberRidiculous for your support and understanding.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Screwber has it's harem of attorneys so it's always good to views from others, ever other attorneys. Cessorship is never an option but using your brain to form your own opinion and let others form their own opinion is.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Screwber has it's harem of attorneys so it's always good to views from others, ever other attorneys. Cessorship is never an option but using your brain to form your own opinion and let others form their own opinion is.


I totally agree, specially i'am NOT posting articles written by me, it's on the NET available to the whole world. I'am greatful to this forum and its members and specially the ones posted articles made so many drivers aware of what's going on.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

zMann said:


> I totally agree, specially i'am NOT posting articles written by me, it's on the NET available to the whole world. I'am greatful to this forum and its members and specially the ones posted articles made so many drivers aware of what's going on.


While not overly political and despite what President Obama and many on the liberal side think the Nation would be in far worse shape without FOX news. Do I watch FOX...Yes of course but I also watch MSNBC, CNN and CSPAN. I enjoy them all and get valuable information from them ALL!!! I would never say the world would be better off without MSNBC OR FOX! I enjoy hearing what both have to say weather I agree with them or not. Sadly most don't agree with me and I will miss the MSNBC of old but when many conservatives and a good number of liberals completely tune you out changes need to be made.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

*Labor Ruling Just Said an Uber Driver Is an Employee. That's Uber's Worst Nightmare.*

*http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...employees_by_california_labor_commission.html*


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> While not overly political and despite what President Obama and many on the liberal side think the Nation would be in far worse shape without FOX news. Do I watch FOX...Yes of course but I also watch MSNBC, CNN and CSPAN. I enjoy them all and get valuable information from them ALL!!! I would never say the world would be better off without MSNBC OR FOX! I enjoy hearing what both have to say weather I agree with them or not. Sadly most don't agree with me and I will miss the MSNBC of old but when many conservatives and a good number of liberals completely tune you out changes need to be made.


I believe in dialogue, negotiations and logic, in order to get the right conclusion, I'd rather listen and analyze both sides of the stories


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Please don't assume others are as ill-informed as you are. Liss-Riordan has been soliciting names for her mailing list for months. Every news story has her name. We all know who she is.
> Please don't post hyperlinks with no text. We have better things to do than blindly click on links that you happen to think are important.


You need more fiber in your diet.
Then you will be regular again, and therefore less grumpy.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You need more fiber in your diet.
> Then you will be regular again, and therefore less grumpy.


Hillary Clinton has the same opinion as Liss-Riodan, on the other side Jeb Bush has a different POV, whether I agree or Not, it's their personal opinions.
Some persons may or may NOT find them important. In my way, I consider every opinion is important.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

zMann said:


> Hillary Clinton has the same opinion as Liss-Riodan, on the other side Jeb Bush has a different POV, whether I agree or Not, it's their personal opinions.
> Some persons may or may NOT find them important. In my way, I consider every opinion is important.


And if a opinion is formed that is wrong by being lobbied to or lied to, then the the best way to counter that misconception is through the dissemination of the truth.

Thanks zMann for helping that process


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

zMann said:


> http://uberlawsuit.com


PLEASE read the pinned post at the top of the NEWS section and follow those rules:
When you post a new thread, include ONLY the article headline and the link.

Thanks - it saves us from reading the same thing over and over.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

I read the article. But at the bottom I also read this:

_*Correction, June 17, 2015:* Due to an editing error, the original headline of the article misstated that the labor ruling said Uber drivers are employees. The ruling applies only to one driver._


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Zmann I like your attitude on life. But u don't have your face posted in your profile. ???? Are you part of the organization anonymous? You have the same mask as they have on their profile.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Zmann I like your attitude on life. But u don't have your face posted in your profile. ???? Are you part of the organization anonymous? You have the same mask as they have on their profile.


I believe it's a Guy Fawkes mask, as worn by V in the film V for Vendetta.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

zMann said:


> Don't be upset guys, it's just an article, I believe it is important to be posted. You have the right to agree or disagree. I have posted so many links in Uber's favor.


Who ( Law Firm ) is Suing UBER in Canada ? Same issues here just smaller population.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

bandit13 said:


> Who ( Law Firm ) is Suing UBER in Canada ? Same issues here just smaller population.


Have you tried doing a Google search?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Going by one of the first comments..

Wasn't that the same lawyer who tried taking Uber's settlement and tried bailing on the case and taking the money until a judge stopped that?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Going by one of the first comments..
> 
> Wasn't that the same lawyer who tried taking Uber's settlement and tried bailing on the case and taking the money until a judge stopped that?


The story was posted 2 years ago.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> Please don't assume others are as ill-informed as you are. Liss-Riordan has been soliciting names for her mailing list for months. Every news story has her name. We all know who she is.
> Please don't post hyperlinks with no text. We have better things to do than blindly click on links that you happen to think are important.


For years, not months.


----------

